# calcium for sluggish labor



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok, so I think (KNOW :laughcry) I waited waaayy to long to give that doe a shot of calcium.
Is there ever a reason NOT to give inj. calcium during labor? 
Is there ever a time to do MORE than 30 cc SQ?

Also, how do you decide labor is sluggish?
If you do give inj. calcium for sluggish labor, does it need followed up w/ oral dosing?

My does are on free choice alfalfa hay and pellets to supplement plus grain in a 1:2 ratio approximately. Really think they should have enough and that this labor was slow because of malpresentation of the first kid. Only the front feet were presenting and in a bubble of fluid that kept moving around. No steady pressure against the cervix.
Hope to get some answers . Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There isn't going to be some hard and fast rule here. I give calcium when I think the doe needs it. Dietary calcium aside, if she doesn't have calcium in her blood during delivery she can't then pull it out of stored bones to help her in delivery...so even the best of management, with a prolonged labor, a doe who doesn't eat before she kids, you can have some calcium issues. And no, you can't OD them on calcium. 30cc of CMPK is fine, if using calcium gluconate find other directions. And yes when giving it subq or IV, or orally during labor, than yes I would follow up on orally or subq afterwards until she is eating really well. There are few things that you just do once...in fact when diagnosing the problem at your farm, then thinking about what you are now going to do for treatment, should be done just like when helping folks on her or at the vet. With a treatment plan...which isn't very often just help right now, but with something for the next 5 days. Helpful to have a dry erase board in the barn to write down during emergency exactly what you are going to do and have done.

A malpresentation can still be a reason to give calcium when a doe has pushed to exhaustion. Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Is there ever a reason NOT to give inj. calcium during labor?


Yeah, but you need to know if your doe is having slow labor because of calcium or malpresented kid.


> Is there ever a time to do MORE than 30 cc SQ?


NO. That is the standard dose for SQ...more than that and if you're not able to moniter the heart rate...it can be deadly. Less so than IV's...but 60-100cc is WAY too much at one time. I've given more than one shot during labor...but they're usually from 3-4 hrs. between the shots. But, this was also a ketonic doe who was down before kidding. So, I knew her calcium was compromised to begin with.


> Also, how do you decide labor is sluggish?


She's been in labor a while, up down up down, hard push and nothing for 15 min. or so...GO IN AND CHECK THE CERVIX...then check for a malpresentation. When I get 3 strong pushes and nothing...not even a bubble, I GO IN AND CHECK!


> If you do give inj. calcium for sluggish labor, does it need followed up w/ oral dosing?


No.
edited: I read this one wrong....YES, you know her calcium is comprimised, so continue with the calcium until she is normal and eating well.

I too, think your slow labor was from the malpresentation.
Kaye


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! I should have clarified that my inj. calcium was norcalciphos so got you on the difference between that and gluconate.
She hadn't really pushed to exhaustion.Maybe she was tired though since she labored so long, maybe 15 hours of light labor. :O She kept given little grunt pushes through the hours I knew she was in labor, but she wasn't fully dilated. As soon as she gave 1 good hard push I went in to check 'cause I just had a feeling something was off. 
Thanks. I think I'll do better next time.


----------

